# Smokies Summer Slam 3X 6-9-2013



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Has anyone made plans to attend this event? We would love to have a great turn out for our first triple point event. The event is being held in a very large paved lot behind Advanced Auto parts. Plenty of room, but not much shade. Should be a great time.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm planning on being there.....


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

It's close enough I'll ride up


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

We look forward to seeing you guys and hopefully listening to your setups. We should have 7 of our team cars there at the event.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Ill be looking forward to it. Hopefully there will be a good turnout.......unless you're in modified, then you should stay home.......LOL. maybe I could get one of them default wins everyone keeps talking about.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I am working on some possible product giveaways from Memphis at this show. Must attend to win of course.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Awesome, just got wifey approval last night, so ill Def be there.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Two weeks till the show is here. Hopefully the weather will be good for this one. If anyone needs any help to be ready for this show, let me know. I'll do what I can to help out.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey if ya wanna come to the house sat night so when I have to get up at 4 in the am you could drive me out there.......... that would be sweet........


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

You drive ill snore........it'll be awesome...lol


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah, your gonna have to drive yourself. I live about 15 min from where the show is going to be.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Aw it ain't to bad....... about 4hrs. Gonna be tired though. Registration at 9 right?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes sir registration is at 9 am


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Ugh........ I have either an amp, head unit, or wiring issues appear today......I hope not, but if new equipment is required I may be out. Had my passenger side mid start dropping out on my way to.work today. It works but gets a Lil staticy at low volumes, clears up if I raise the volume........but returns if I lower it......... either way I've got troubleshooting to do. Damnitt.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

claydo said:


> Ugh........ I have either an amp, head unit, or wiring issues appear today......I hope not, but if new equipment is required I may be out. Had my passenger side mid start dropping out on my way to.work today. It works but gets a Lil staticy at low volumes, clears up if I raise the volume........but returns if I lower it......... either way I've got troubleshooting to do. Damnitt.


Any word on what the problem might be?


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Well today I ruled out speaker wire and associated connections. Next troubleshoot is for RCA cable (fingers crossed).


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Hope its RCA related. Amp problems can be worked around, although with half power for midbasses. I think the only the that would keep me from showing is if the head unit is the culprit.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

The problem seems to come and go....... driving me crazy. My long commute sucks without tunes, but without knowing what it is I'm worried ill cause more damage if I listen.


----------



## blowrie54 (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope you get it fixed man gotta love those mystery problems. Get it ready and come on down to ktown should be a good show.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Ill get to the bottom of it for sure.........and hopefully make it, like I said anything but the head unit I'm there.......... hate to waste that wifey permission!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Aha! Fount it! That's what I get for using 15 year old RCA cables that have outlasted 3 cars.......LOL.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

At least it's a cheap fix.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Sounds like it was something cheap at least.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Word.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

To be honest, although I didn't want to miss the show....... I almost wanted it to be the headunit.....to justify a p99..........as long as the old 880 keeps kicking, I guess ill stick with it. Even with the paint wornoff the knobs........


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

This show is only a week away. Triple points is hard to pass up. I know I need the points. I can't be alone in that boat.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm bummed as I was hoping to get the Murano up to this show, but it looks like my family reunion is this weekend. I really wanted to support you guys up in Knoxville and the shows you're hosting. I hope you have a great turnout!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

pionkej said:


> I'm bummed as I was hoping to get the Murano up to this show, but it looks like my family reunion is this weekend. I really wanted to support you guys up in Knoxville and the shows you're hosting. I hope you have a great turnout!




Hopefully you can make the next Two.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Getting closer........


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Looking forward to it.......hope for a good time!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I'll be there.......


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Glad I'm not in mod ex!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Hope there's time for another demo Kirk, that thing is damn impressive.......


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Looks like I am judging. Won't bring it. Getting close to the 100K service. Need to wait on doing that till August.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh, good news for those in modex I guess. Regardless ill see ya there. Are ya judging mod.? If so ill have to tune while sitting on a GD phone book. LOL.


----------



## blowrie54 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hate that you can't make it out pionkej, hope you can make the next 2. clay good to hear all is well with yours. Kirk thanks so much for coming to judge it, i understand we've had issues getting judges glad to have someone with some serious experience fill that role. See everyone sunday.


----------



## tinman725 (Jan 19, 2013)

I will definitely be there, hometown show. Look forward to seeing who all shows up. And Kirk, thank you for signing on to judge.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Can you post an address and times? I'm driving thru Knoxville on my way home and may stop in to say hi depending upon how far off the hwy it is.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Sure thing:
5104 Clinton hwy
Knoxville, TN 37912
Registration at 9 
Judging starts at 10:30


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

I will not be able to make this one... My baby girl is turning 16.
my how time flies


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Weather on my phone says partly cloudy and hot. My first comp was wet and nasty, here's hoping for a dry one this time!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Kevin K said:


> I will not be able to make this one... My baby girl is turning 16.
> my how time flies


Hopefully you can make the next one.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Yay, 359 in the am. Time to hit the road, I feel like a champ.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

This was a super fun show! Thank you for all that came to support it. I wish I would have listened to more cars. Claydo had the right idea. I'll make sure I get into hear your snowmen at the next show.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Don't worry the snowmen weren't up to par, evidently.........60? Ouch.........so you didn't miss nothing by not hearing mine. That's my favorite part..........listening to other's systems. Ill take every demo I can get!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

I didn't get to hear the two trucks though, I was going to hear that ranger, but I had to take a breather after seeing one of my scorecards.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Overall a good time though, your altima.......right?.........sounded great, your bro's truck too. Spyders really had his midbasses dialed, so Congrats to him on bos!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

The weather even.......well almost, held out too!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

I even took an spl demo.........don't know how they stand it........I said, I don't know how they stand it! LOL


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

The young mans spl mobile supposedly could hit 140's........and there were some there louder......that can't be good for ya!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

I said it can't be good for ya!.......cracking self up.......


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Any pics? Us West Coast boys always like to see pics of all the great shows and cars we will probably never get to see or hear.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Disregard my first two posts........I'm responsible for what was heard and ill get over it. Shoulda stuck with my higher scoring tune from last show..........I can't ever leave it alone long enough, so consistency is never gonna be my thing!


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes sir I have black altima and the truck is my brothers(audiophile25). Neither one of them had much time tuning on them. We spent an hour before judging thoroughly screwing mine up. Then I had to fix it to something presentable in 15 min. Surprised they didn't laugh me out of there.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

I took a few picks but my limited computer skills mean I don't know how to post them! LOL.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

You took first didn't ya?.......nuff said!


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

If you want a spl demo, Jeff loves turning on his ridgeline for people to enjoy. That thing is louder every time I hear it.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I had a great time at the show. I got second in my class this time. It turns out that it's not such a great idea to change processors a few days before a show. Oh well maybe better luck next time. Congrats to all the winners and I hope to see you all again real soon.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

What processor did you change to? 2nd still good. I'm used to getting that or 3rd when your around,,,,haha


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

I think I recall having a conversation with someone about my jl midbasses........this is your brain.......this is your brain on two hours sleep and a roadtrip.........I do not have jl midbasses, I'm sorry, I don't remember who it was........either Kyle or Micheal......maybe.......maybe I've imagined the whole thing.......but if it did happen.......they are quarts. I need sleepy time......


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Kevin K said:


> What processor did you change to? 2nd still good. I'm used to getting that or 3rd when your around,,,,haha


I got a 3sixty.3 and I need to do alot more tuning.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

claydo said:


> I think I recall having a conversation with someone about my jl midbasses........this is your brain.......this is your brain on two hours sleep and a roadtrip.........I do not have jl midbasses, I'm sorry, I don't remember who it was........either Kyle or Micheal......maybe.......maybe I've imagined the whole thing.......but if it did happen.......they are quarts. I need sleepy time......


Yeah you told me they were jl.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Sorry, I don't k.ow where that came from.......the subs,yes.....the mibasses,no
Quart


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Ugh, brain gets a Lil screwy without rest......


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

By 2:00 its a wonder I could still form words at all.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Maybe subconsciously I want some jl midbasses, although I can't think of any that appeal to me. Maybe those zr8s.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks for having me up at this one. Was a great turn out. If all the folks in the area show up and the Carolina folks make it out as well, easily 30.

Kirk


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for judging Kirk.......I felt bad for you guys in that heat, with the good turn out you guys were busy, busy. Troopers I tells ya!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Results?


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Results aren't up yet, and I didn't get to pay too much attention to the results as stock was in the beginning and I was in shock at coming in first. So many great cars in stock, guess I just never think much of my own car, specially knowing what I've spent on it.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

And thanks again to Kirk for judging, you guys really got through the cars quick and got us out of there (mostly) before the rain hit. Really glad the out-of-towners didn't have to start driving home at 7pm.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Events


----------



## tinman725 (Jan 19, 2013)

Clay, my Ranger will be open for you to listen to at any time. The weather kinda shortened time for a whole lot. I would like to go back to the drawing board and retune mine (with some help from friends, of course). Kyle and Peter seem to widening the gap on me some. Im hoping to close that back up.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Ill definately take you up on that next time we are in the same place! I love to hear what other people enjoy in their ride.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

tinman725 said:


> Clay, my Ranger will be open for you to listen to at any time. The weather kinda shortened time for a whole lot. I would like to go back to the drawing board and retune mine (with some help from friends, of course). Kyle and Peter seem to widening the gap on me some. Im hoping to close that back up.


Let's make it happen man, I have no problems helping someone in my class


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

x2 tinman. I'm about 2 hours south of you in Chattanooga.


----------

